# USB not working (using genkernel) [SOLVED]

## don quixada

Hi, I thought I'd give genkernel a try on this fresh install and now I can't seem to get the usb ports to work. They worked on the liveDVD. I have a mixture of usb2 and usb3 ports and nothing usb related works on them. I'm just lucky that I have a PS/2 keyboard kicking around. Any ideas on troubleshooting? I read the USB guide but I seem to have the kernel settings the same (except that I have usb3). The only thing was that genkernel configured the usb stuff as modules. I'm rebuilding the kernel with the modules built-in to see if it makes any difference. If it helps, I see this:

```
frisket ~ # lspci -v | grep USB

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

02:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

03:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller
```

also the kernel modules are loaded:

```
frisket ~ # lsmod | grep usb

usbhid                 22721  0 

usb_storage            38784  0 

usbcore               126873  7 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,sl811_hcd

usb_common               851  1 usbcore
```

but absolutely nothing happens in dmesg when I plug something (anything) it a usb port...

Any ideas?

dqLast edited by don quixada on Fri Mar 08, 2013 4:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

If you do lspci -vvv, look for your USB controllers, see if the end of the list says "Kernel driver in use: xxxxx" where xxx is the driver.   If it's not showing the driver, try to modprobe them if you have it as a module, or build it into your kernel.

It looks like you need ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd, and xhci_hcd.  UHCI is probably a memory waste.

After that it becomes kind of ugly to figure out what's wrong...

----------

## don quixada

After I build the modules into the kernel (along with xHCI) it worked. Wierd, I'll tweak it later when I ween my box off of genkernel...

Thanks for confirming that I did the right things... ;-)

dq

----------

